# Esys launcher



## stardelta (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi all
Can someone point me in the direction of getting a working version of Esys software for f series. I believe you need a launcher for this to work which is unavailable, but I’ve heard of Esys versions that have eternal tokens ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

you can use the Esys launcher pro 2.8


----------



## stardelta (Jan 17, 2016)

babyk said:


> you can use the Esys launcher pro 2.8


Hi thanks but isn't the token expired?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

stardelta said:


> Hi thanks but isn't the token expired?


no, it valid until 2021/2022 and some has unlimited time


----------



## stardelta (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stardelta said:


> Hi all
> Can someone point me in the direction of getting a working version of Esys software for f series. I believe you need a launcher for this to work which is unavailable, but I've heard of Esys versions that have eternal tokens ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Wouter328i (Sep 23, 2020)

Could someone help me as well? I've been looking on the forum for a few days, but I can't seem to find any download links? 
Or maybe a pointer in the right direction? 

Thanks!


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouter328i said:


> Could someone help me as well? I've been looking on the forum for a few days, but I can't seem to find any download links?
> Or maybe a pointer in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!


PM me


----------



## Wouter328i (Sep 23, 2020)

babyk said:


> PM me


Pm sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wouter328i said:


> Could someone help me as well? I've been looking on the forum for a few days, but I can't seem to find any download links?
> Or maybe a pointer in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## g11manimal (Jun 7, 2020)

me as well


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> me as well


PM sent.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

I've downloaded the esys 2.8.2 162b repackaged version from Mr Masters blog and installed and as normal

I've checked the unique token and verified using the inbuilt tool as part of launcher...

However, when i click on the '+' icon to choose the path (c:\programfiles(x86)\tokenmaster\e-sys launcher pro) where eys is installed i get the error "selected patch does not contain a valid installation of e-sys".

😖


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bolosman said:


> I've downloaded the esys 2.8.2 162b repackaged version from Mr Masters blog and installed and as normal
> 
> I've checked the unique token and verified using the inbuilt tool as part of launcher...
> 
> ...


Reinstall E-Sys and be sure to use default folder location C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Just tried the above mate and installed to C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys but when I hit the + plus the box that appears shows the correct path but I still get same error message.

The BFU token is in a different folder for what its worth but it does validate etc ok.

I'm using Win 10 and has this working last year but have had to rebuild the laptop. I can't get my head round why it's not working. I don't even get any AV security warning etc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea then. Delete Launcher and reinstall it.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea then. Delete Launcher and reinstall it.


Yep tried that a few times too with no joy, Will try on a different laptop during the week

Thanks


----------



## Gomie (Jun 21, 2015)

Shawn, would you mind PMing me info to download launcher pro?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gomie said:


> Shawn, would you mind PMing me info to download launcher pro?


From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## bc6t (Oct 21, 2016)

Shawn, would you mind sending me info to download launcher pro too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bc6t said:


> Shawn, would you mind sending me info to download launcher pro too?


From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## cyclopsoptymus (Dec 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


me too


----------



## ankneo (Jan 18, 2020)

will this work with G series as well? previous one had trimmed data


----------



## Gigi87 (Jul 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Would you mind sending it to me, too, please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gigi87 said:


> Would you mind sending it to me, too, please.


PM sent.


----------



## 428iSoCal (Jun 21, 2017)

Shawnsheridan could you please PM me the ESYS launcher link. 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

428iSoCal said:


> Shawnsheridan could you please PM me the ESYS launcher link.
> 
> Thank you


Scroll up 5 Posts above yours:









Esys launcher


Shawn, would you mind sending me info to download launcher pro too? From TokenMaster's Blog: UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM Links are there: E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???




www.bimmerfest.com





Link is there.


----------



## UC36 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi shawn, I bought another F20 2014  could you kindly share all required esys tools. BW


----------



## UC36 (Jan 13, 2017)

@Shawn

I'm pretty bad with forum messaging


----------



## mantas.sokolinskis (Nov 16, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello shawnsheridan, can you help me with same?


----------



## scrid79 (Jun 14, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn. Running v2.8.2 EST token expired. I'm being dumb, but how can I update? Fantastic service btw.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scrid79 said:


> Hi Shawn. Running v2.8.2 EST token expired. I'm being dumb, but how can I update? Fantastic service btw.


PM sent.


----------



## eno_q (Jan 6, 2021)

I have the token ofthe Launcher expired, any one can help? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eno_q said:


> I have the token ofthe Launcher expired, any one can help? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mb87 (3 mo ago)

Hi, I currently have installed E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 but it seems like the provided token has expired. Couldn't find a download to the Tokenbuster anywhere. Anyone able to help out? Need it to code an F15.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mb87 said:


> Hi, I currently have installed E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 but it seems like the provided token has expired. Couldn't find a download to the Tokenbuster anywhere. Anyone able to help out? Need it to code an F15.


PM sent


----------



## 328i BMW (Sep 19, 2020)

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 but it seems like the provided token has expired F-30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

328i BMW said:


> E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 but it seems like the provided token has expired F-30


PM sent.


----------



## yaroliban (3 mo ago)

Could you send a PM with the latest E-SYS + Launcher + Tokengenerator please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yaroliban said:


> Could you send a PM with the latest E-SYS + Launcher + Tokengenerator please?


PM sent.


----------

